# Birthday fishing!!



## Anonymous (Apr 10, 2007)

Well today is my Birthday and work was a little slow. I told my boss if there wasn't much going on today I wouldn't mind to go home as it is my birthday and would love to do a little fishing. Well to my surprise he said "it's your birthday"? "Go home and happy birthday \/ \/ 


I came home gathered my gear up and my little girl asked "are you going fishing"? (with her big brown puppy dog eyes). So I told her to get her shoes
and off we went. 
Well long story short, I got a small mouth Bass ( small maybe 10 or so inches) and a small pickerel about the same size as the bass. My daughter (age 5) had a few bites but didn't get to bring any in on the hook. She was over excited and it made my Birthday to see her face and spend the morning fishing with her.

fishnfever


----------



## Jim (Apr 10, 2007)

Happy Birthday!

Good job! Great to see someone from around here fishing. What were you using to catch them?


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 10, 2007)

jimmyt said:


> Happy Birthday!
> 
> Good job! Great to see someone from around here fishing. What were you using to catch them?



Well the small mouth was got on a night crawler and the pickerel was got on a shiner. Now I can't wait to get the boat out on the water!!

I may do a little trout fishing Friday after noon or Saturday morning. Keep you posted if I go trout fishing.

fishnfever


----------



## Jim (Apr 10, 2007)

fishnfever said:


> jimmyt said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Birthday!
> ...




Don't forget the camera!


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 11, 2007)

Happy Birthday. Its allways a good day when you get to spend it with the ones you love.


----------

